# Fuel additives/stabilizers



## JaredFacemyer (Jul 29, 2009)

I use stabil and havent had any problems. But I run through a tank of gas pretty fast and dont leave gas sitting for more than a few weeks.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I picked up seafoam a while back and it's been doing it's job. I usually only fill my tank maybe once every 6 weeks and haven't noticed any seperation.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I drain mine after every use and put it in the truck. It uses way more gas than my outboard.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Do yourself a favor and buy some real gas at a marina with no "E" in it. 

Cheaper than dealing with engine hassles, buying sta-bil, fixing carbs, etc.

-T


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Do yourself a favor and buy some real gas at a marina with no "E" in it.
> 
> Cheaper than dealing with engine hassles, buying sta-bil, fixing carbs, etc.
> 
> -T


That's where I'm in trouble. There's no convenient marina in any of the places I fish to do that and I'm going to an 18 gallon tank that won't always get run dry. That' why I'm looking for advice on a Stabil or Sentry type product. I'll have a fuel/water seperator on the boat also, but I've heard an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure. A pound of outboard cure gets pretty costly these days.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

> > Do yourself a favor and buy some real gas at a marina with no "E" in it.
> >
> > Cheaper than dealing with engine hassles, buying sta-bil, fixing carbs, etc.
> >
> ...



I'm using Sentry.

What motor did you end up with?


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Gonna be running a 70 yamaha 2-stroke.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

> Gonna be running a 70 yamaha 2-stroke.


Pretty forgiving motor IMHO.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> > Gonna be running a 70 yamaha 2-stroke.
> 
> 
> Pretty forgiving motor IMHO.


I've heard lots of good things about them. Looking forward to breaking it in.


----------

